# Fried Scrimps



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

Now it's time to lose the 10lbs I put on from quitting ciggys last month, Bob and I can resume walking today, cut back on the carbs for awhile. I made up a batch of cocktail and tartar sauce, egg dipped and breaded some shrimps, and pan fried them up in olive oil and butter. That and some micro-bag spinach made for a quick easy dinner, kind of a sea food diet, I see food, I eat it! If I have to quit something to lose a little weight I'll just choose carbs over liquor. Thanks for lookin'! RAY


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 11, 2020)

SHR, Looks delicious,good luck with your diet! I need to go one one but say that w/out doing it.


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

Ray as simple as it gets I love Shrimp breaded and fried. Likes
Now on this statement 


sawhorseray said:


> If I have to quit something to lose a little weight I'll just choose carbs over liquor.


The way I read it you are giving up eating carbs.
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Got your back hang in there it doesn't come off as easy as it went on.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks like a great meal. Love me some shrimp!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 11, 2020)

Love me some scrimps! Just wish I could eat 'em like I used to. :-(
Good looking plat Ray!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice looking meal there buddy!

Like!

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

tropics said:


> Ray as simple as it gets I love Shrimp breaded and fried. Likes Now on this statement The way I read it you are giving up eating carbs. Richie



I'd say cutting back for awhile rather than giving up Richie. When I was 50 I weighed 246 pounds and knew I had to lose some weight. I ate mostly steak and a veggie every night for dinner, lots of chicken and fried fish too. I don't think I ate a piece of bread or a plate of pasta for 16 months, I lost 60 pounds eating like that and just walking my dog. I weigh 196 this morning, lose 8lbs and I'll be happy, should be a piece of cake. Thanks for the Like Richie, I appreciate it! RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 11, 2020)

That shrimp looks great Ray! Just don't give up on the rolling rocks


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks Great !!
I love Scrimps!!
I usually Sauté in Butter, or Broil, but I love them Fried now & then too!!!
Nice Plate Ray!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

crazymoon
, 

 HalfSmoked
 , 

 browneyesvictim
 , 

 Smokin' in AZ
,  thank you all so much for the likes, they are greatly appreciated. Just broke the 1,000 mark! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That shrimp looks great Ray! Just don't give up on the rolling rocks



That's the reason why I'm losing a few pounds now, so I won't have to give up beer and whisky later, Thanks for the like, appreciated mucho! RAY




Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great !! I love Scrimps!! I usually Sauté in Butter, or Broil, but I love them Fried now & then too!! Nice Plate Ray!! Like. Bear



I like them sautéed in garlic butter about as much as I do fried Bear. Thanks for the like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks for the like sawhorseray it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 11, 2020)

Great lookin plate there . 
Never had to worry about the weight when I was workin . Used to lose 8 lbs a day in the summer , 4 or 5 in the winter . Drink it back on at night . 
I'm gonna need to change something too .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Its called middle age or late life spread chopsaw. Hahaha

Warren


----------



## clifish (Feb 11, 2020)

Garlic and butter is probably better than breaded...carbs are the real weight gainer...I choose alcohol over carbs.  I am a Type 2 diabetic so try to watch the bread, pasta and taters as much as I can.  Being from NY that is a killer as great pizza is everywhere.  Don't be afraid of fat, it makes the body work more than carbs do.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

clifish said:


> Garlic and butter is probably better than breaded...carbs are the real weight gainer...I choose alcohol over carbs.  I am a Type 2 diabetic so try to watch the bread, pasta and taters as much as I can.  Being from NY that is a killer as great pizza is everywhere.  Don't be afraid of fat, it makes the body work more than carbs do.



Yeah, I've managed to keep my blood sugar count just under the limit for about the last 20 years. That's why I address this now, I like bourbon a whole lot more than taters! RAY


----------



## clifish (Feb 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Yeah, I've managed to keep my blood sugar count just under the limit for about the last 20 years. That's why I address this now, I like bourbon a whole lot more than taters! RAY


It is a tough fight for sure...I was 24 hrs away from rotator cuff surgery when they failed me due a 9.8 A1C.  I killed the carbs and dropped 27 lbs and got it down to a 6.0.  Funny thing is my shoulder was "frozen" and the A1C had everything to do with it, I would not even consider the surgery now.

How is Bourbon for the sugars?  I know clear stuff like Vodka and clear rum are fine.  Those IPA's though........


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

clifish said:


> It is a tough fight for sure...I was 24 hrs away from rotator cuff surgery when they failed me due a 9.8 A1C.  I killed the carbs and dropped 27 lbs and got it down to a 6.0.  Funny thing is my shoulder was "frozen" and the A1C had everything to do with it, I would not even consider the surgery now. How is Bourbon for the sugars?  I know clear stuff like Vodka and clear rum are fine.  Those IPA's though........



Pretty much all booze is empty calories that turns to pure glucose once it hits your system, and beer has the added carbs. I like bourbon and single malt scotch, drink it neat, no ice, no soda pop. Vodka on ice goes down like water, I don't much care for the flavor when it's neat, I stay away from clear liquor for quite a few years now. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2020)

Lookin good and best of luck with your new Meal Plan. 
You made SCRIMP but where are the SCRAWBERRIES and Filet MIG-NON?...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

Well at least I didn't forget to make the saw-say-doo-tar-tar! RAY


----------



## Steve H (Feb 11, 2020)

Good looking meal Ray! I can never say no to shrimp.


----------



## clifish (Feb 11, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Good looking meal Ray! I can never say no to shrimp.


I can never say yes to shrimp...became deathly allergic about 10 years ago ...another of my issues when it comes to food, I am a real "problem child" when I go out to eat.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 11, 2020)

clifish said:


> I can never say yes to shrimp...became deathly allergic about 10 years ago ...another of my issues when it comes to food, I am a real "problem child" when I go out to eat.



I sometimes get a reaction from eating clams. Not fun looking like Rocky Balboa.


----------

